# How often do you use cuticle remover?



## e.lix.abeth. (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm new to this stuff, I've always left mine alone, or pushed them back, then cut the white parts that stick out. I bought a bottle of Blue Cross Cuticle Remover from Sally's  I've used it a few times already, and my nails look better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Should it be safe enough to use every time you do your nails, or just when you really need to tame your cuticles?


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 14, 2011)

Depending on how often you do your nails, and on the cuticle remover. Some are gentle enough to be used several times a week, others you can only use once or twice a week.

I use Sally Hansen's Instant Cuticle Remover (pretty much the only Sally Hansen's product I like haha) once a week. On the back of the bottle, it even says "Do not use more than twice weekly or on broken or sensitive skin". Other than the cuticle remover, I use a cuticle oil (CND Solar Oil) and a gentle AHA micro exfoliator (CND Cuticle Eraser) every day.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 14, 2011)

Not often enough. lol


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Apr 19, 2011)

I've always had overgrown cuticles. Every time I get a manicure and the nail person goes to trim them, they cut me and I bleed! I hate those little clippers! They scare me the moment I see them b/c I've been cut so many times! So I thought I would try cuticle remover and I just picked up the Sally Hansen blue colored cuticle remover/callus remover.  I believe it's the same as AmourAnnette has.  I think you should use it as often as necessary.  I don't think there should be a set amount of times per week or time period, just be smart and use as needed.  Just my thoughts on it.  But good to read on the back of the box to not use it more than 2x per week. I can't wait to get rid of the overgrown skin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

